# Home Audio Welcomes Sony in Race for Best Sound Bar



## keithlock (Feb 5, 2013)

This year Sony is all about quality when it comes to their sound. The market is somewhat saturated with speakers guaranteeing a louder experience. As its signature trait, Sony continues to raise the bar on sound quality in popular forms and they've released what they hope will be the best sound bar on the market; the Sony HT-ST7 Sound Bar Speaker.

The sound bar is a 7.1 channel piece of equipment that guarantees clarity, depth, and richness in your home theater sound that we haven't seen prevailing in the past in an easy to use and install package.








*Unheard of sound quality for a sleek sound bar*

The durable aluminum body of the HT-ST7 includes a whopping nine independent drivers enhancing seven behind the scene amplifiers making for fluid and precise sound when it comes to everything from music, to movies, to games.

Sony also released a feature that's particularly useful for mobile users that includes an easy one-touch NFC. NFC stands for near field communication and it is a set of standards that, in this case, makes it possible for you to use radio to transmit your sound simply by being in a close range.

Competitively priced, the Sony HT-ST7 Sound Bar offers a total of seven inputs (3 HDMI, 3 digital, and 1 analog) which beats out most of the competition by allowing you to connect it to all of your home theater devices requiring only one sound bar.

*Credibility for Cost*

Sony called in the big guns on this project inviting sound engineer Paul Ottoson (known best for his works in movies like Spiderman 2 among other blockbusters). Ottoson was tasked to help perfect their newest roughly $1300 product and reviewers everywhere are in agreement that... Sony knocked this one out of the park and gave listeners the enjoyable sound bar experience they've been craving. 

_Sources:_
theverge.com
broadwayworld.com


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks like a very nice unit. I am sure some folks don't equate Sony with great sounding speakers. I am using a Zvox 580 in a bedroom system - large and heavy but no need for an external sub.


----------



## wizzdvd (Sep 20, 2013)

Looks interesting as my old soundbar dont meet the setup i now got maby i will try it..


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This is indeed good news for me. I am looking for a quality soundbar for a guest bedroom. I even opened a thread asking for recommendations and got some recommendations. I will add this to my research. 

thanks.


----------

